# Public Hunting At Alum Creek Park



## Traylor Trash (Apr 4, 2006)

So I think I'm going to try some bow hunting at Alum Creek this fall. I have never hunted public land before and was hoping to get some input from some veterans of the public lands to as what I can expect as far as seeing other people and possibly "taking" some one's spot and any other general information you think I should know. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

well as far as taking peoples spots.... it's public land... first come first serve! I have only hunted public land and I normally havest two deer a year... I pass up a lot of bucks and don't get a whole bunch of opportunities at big ones but see them occasionally! all I can tell you is scout... no the terrain and the funnels... and be flexible and ready to change... being that it is public land anyone can walk in there at any time.... if a buck gets busted everything changes... a lot of nocturnal deer so your setup will be closer to the bedding areas.... hope this helps! and don't leave treestands or blinds in the woods... people will steal them they arent as honest as you would think they would be!


----------



## Traylor Trash (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Jiggin! That was exactly what I was looking for. I'm starting to get pretty excited about running some tail around.


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks from me to I was going to post this in a few mounths.We hunt public land down south.Neaver have around hear.I hope to get me a urban deer this year.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Alum is tough to deer hunt because much of the land that is open to public hunting is narrow strips of land that once hunting pressure sets in the older deer wise up and bounce over to private land. Acquiring permission on private land near there can be a gold mine if you hunt it right, but I haven't had that fortune for a few years. Good luck to ya.

CG


----------



## Traylor Trash (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh, I'm not doing any trophy hunting, got some land at my parents for that, but it's too far a way for frequent visit thanks to the gas prices. I just need some meat for the freezer, I'm all out already cause the second deer I got last year had nice bullet hole already in it and was nice and infected.


----------



## harjo02 (Jul 26, 2006)

Are there any other public lands worth trying? I've turkey hunted a few public areas but never bow hunted deer and I'd like to hear some feedback. 

The two I've got any info on are:

Tranquility Wildlife Management had some great looking terrain. Great funnels, bedding areas, tons of edge space and some crops and water around. I plan on taking a climber out there this fall.

I talked with some of the Deer Creek Wildlife guys and they said that there are a ton of deer in Deer Creek WMA. Lots of does and lots of young bucks. They said there are definitely some really big bucks on the north side but they are primarily nocturnal and not many people spend the effort to get deep in there during bow season.

Anyone hear anything about these two places or any other central Ohio public lands?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

I have hunted tranquility, but not for deer. IM pretty sure it gets pounded during gun season, but not quite as bad during bow. Its someplace I would like to hunt if I had the time. I am scouting out another to small to mention wildlife area right now. It gets hit hard also but there are always bucks with big horns running around in there every year. Hunt hard and hunt the thick stuff, and use other hunters to your advantage.


----------

